# Anybody been to Costa del Sol, Spain in Nov? Weather? Restaurants/sites still open?



## Carol C (Jun 30, 2010)

I know summer is prime season for the area, but I'm not into crowds or greasing up to lay on a Med beach. Is November (early) a good time to stay in Malaga area? Would restaurants mostly stay open, or does everything shut down in Oct/Nov like it does on Greek islands? TIA for advice from experienced TUGgers!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 30, 2010)

It won't be as wide open as during the hot tourist season, but still a lot of Brits go there to escape the gray drizzle of home in the winter. Think S. Cal type climate. Smaller crowds. All the cultural stuff- museums, historical sites will be open, maybe even a symphony if you are into that type thing. Those just get going in Oct. and beyond. We were just over the border in Portugal in Nov. 1 1/2 years ago. It was delightful and we still put in some beach time.

Jim Ricks


----------



## MALC9990 (Jul 1, 2010)

Carol C said:


> I know summer is prime season for the area, but I'm not into crowds or greasing up to lay on a Med beach. Is November (early) a good time to stay in Malaga area? Would restaurants mostly stay open, or does everything shut down in Oct/Nov like it does on Greek islands? TIA for advice from experienced TUGgers!



It's a great time to go to the Costa Del Sol. You should see good availability on II for example. I own a silver week at marriott's Playa Andaluza resort and like me many people bought inbto the Silver season that starts in Nov to trade their weeks. 

Almost everywhere will be open and the weather will still be warm and reasonably reliable.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 1, 2010)

Carol.

I was there in first 2 weeks of December at Marbella Marriott and the restaurant next door was just closing for the season that weekend.  

We found it a nice time to be there because it was very untouristy.  That could be good or bad depending on what you are looking for.  

We had to be flexible with the tours because they kept cancelling the tours because not enough people signed up.  We were able to do about 4 tours in total from the Marriott concierge.  

We ended up renting a car for our second week because without one we weren't going to be doing anything tour wise.  It was a wise choice and we got to see Mijas, Gibraltar and Rhonda as well as other little towns on our own.  Very doable on your own.  

We had no problems with gypsies I guess due to the season and lived pretty much like a local for 2 weeks.  There were no problems finding parking anywhere we went and most restaurants were open except in Torremolinos in the beachy part.  Fuengerola was very lively as was Marbella.  

The weather was fantastic.  Not really good for this Floridian for the beach but nice sweater weather for sightseeing.  

I definetely recommend going in off season.  I met quite a few Brits at the resort and they seemed to be frequent guests.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you, everyone. I'm looking at maybe putting a Marriott studio wk (yellow season with II) into search for one of the Marriotts on Costa del Sol in Nov '11. That would be to piggyback with an RCI exchange I've already confirmed to Ireland near Dublin. I really like what I'm hearing from all of you about the off-season...and since I've never been to Portugal, I'm thinking of adding a week there. Which region of Portugal has best access via RyanAir or other LCCs, or is it best to drive/rent a car and make a kind of circuit on mainland Europe once I've flown in from Ireland? TIA for any additional ideas/musings!


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 2, 2010)

Carol, Looks like RyanAir serves Faro Portugal which is pretty much central Algarve coast. We flew in/out of Lisbon, but to do it again I think I'd opt for Faro. Driving around the Algarve is easy and shoulder/off season, parking won't be a hassle. Portugal is cheap, and if you eat seafood, it's nearly paradise. Wine is cheaper than water. What's not to like? We got a TS in Portomao, but there are lots to choose from (RCI). Generally the European TS we've stayed in have been clean, but nothing really especially luxurious. YMMV.

Sounds like you have a good 15 months to plan ahead... What fun!

Jim Ricks


----------



## hibbeln (Jul 5, 2010)

We went to the Costa del Sol in February.....which is even MORE deeply into the off season.   It was FANTASTIC for touring.   Rent a car for the whole week and get going.   There is SO much to see and so much history!
Restaurants were absolutely open, you just end up eating with locals instead of hordes of tourists.    There was one fish n'chips restaurant that we ate at 3 times in one week near our resort.  They treated us like family by the end of our first visit because the owners had time to sit down at our table and chat with us.   The restaurants that catered to locals (ask around once you get there) were absolutely HOPPING.
We were able to walk right up to the Al-hambra ticket booth and get immediate tickets.   No waits anywhere!


----------



## Carol C (Jul 11, 2010)

Jim...and Debi...

I've decided to visit Portugal and will fly to Faro...thanks for that tip! And I'll also spend another week in the Costa del Sol...probably will take a train from Portugal to Malaga & then fly back to Ireland via RyanAir to return home. This will have to be less than a 3 wk trip, so I hope I can get one t/s exchange that's cheap enough to "throw away" some nights. (I'm in Weeks, not Points.) Anyway, it will be fun to plan...and I just bought a Portugal guidebook at our local library's booksale...so it seems to be in the works. Lots of time to plan...hope to use at least one frequent flier account to get the r/t over the pond. Here's hoping! :whoopie:  Hey, thanks again everyone for all your sage advice!


----------



## Laurie (Jul 12, 2010)

Carol C said:


> This will have to be less than a 3 wk trip, so I hope I can get one t/s exchange that's cheap enough to "throw away" some nights.


Hi Carol, what fun! 

Have you checked RCI Extra Vacations? They've got some Portugal for Nov 2011 for as little as $188/wk, or a bit more for something really nice - you could keep your traders and still throw away some nights. Worth checking out.


----------



## Carol C (Jul 18, 2010)

Laurie said:


> Hi Carol, what fun!
> 
> Have you checked RCI Extra Vacations? They've got some Portugal for Nov 2011 for as little as $188/wk, or a bit more for something really nice - you could keep your traders and still throw away some nights. Worth checking out.



Laurie!!! Hey, how was your trip?!!! PM me about the indie one, if you liked it, ok? Anyway, I was checking RCI extras earlier & about to re-post to the TUGger who advised me on Portugal...'cause I honestly don't know which resort area would be closest to Lisbon. Do you know which town I should aim for? I'm guessing Madeira is far away...or maybe even an island? Thanks! Signed, "Clueless bout Portugal"


----------

